# Hinterrad fixieren!



## Pesling (24. April 2006)

Vll. kennt ihr das ja...so sollte es aussehen:







aber es ist leider so:







So ist das leider schon echt lange bei mir...einmal fahren und das Hinterrad ist verzogen. Ich bin heute ein bisschen geract und da war es besonders schlimm und nervig  . Ich bin der Sache auf den Grund gegangen...also ich bin mit Tricks gefahren...eine Runde...HR verzogen...ohne Tricks fahren...eine Runde...HR verzogen...Tour nach Hause gefahren 1km...HR verzogen...

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich gerade beim Racen mehr mit anbremsen zu tun habe...und da fiels mir wie Kekse von den Augen  : Bei jeder Bremsung verzieht das HR. Das kann doch net sein...ich baller meinen Schraubspanner jedesmal richtig fest. Am Material kanns weiß-Gott net liegen...ich fahr eine Royal Racing Titan-Axle, eine der teuersten Schnellspanner auf dem Markt mit Titan und allem Schnick-Schnack...Dieser Spanner ist wie ein Schnellspanner, wird lediglich mit Imbus festgezogen, statt mit so einem hässlichem Hebel. Also der Spanner ist es net. Ich habe die Adapter auch schon zweimal angekörnert, damit sich die Adapter in den Rahmen verankern können. Leider hat das alles net lange gehalten. Ich bin sowas von genervt! Hilfe!


----------



## Pilatus (24. April 2006)

Auf den Bildern sieht es aber so aus, wie wenn das Rad zum Tretlager kommt. Das wäre dann durch de Kettenzug. Ist die Kette dann straff oder lasch? 
Wenn sie lasch ist, ist der Kettenzug dran schuld. Abhilfe schafft ein herkömmlicher Kettenspanner oder eine ordentliche Schraubachse.
Ist die Kette straff, kommt es von der Bremse. bei jedem Bremsmanöver wird das HR aus den Ausfallern gezogen. Hier hilft kein gewöhnlicher Spanner. Da müßte man ein Teil selber basteln was vorne am Rahmen eingreift oder eine ordentliche Schraubachse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (24. April 2006)

Ich muss die Kette aufgrund meiner kleinen Übersetzung 26-13 recht straff fahren...es kommt definitiv von der Bremse, hab ich ja auch oben geschrieben.

Schraubachse kommt für mich net in Frage, da 1) teuer 2) schweeer  , aber meines Erachtens dürfte sowas net passieren. Und von wegen dem Tretlager näher kommen: das Foto verfälscht das ganze, hab extra nochmal nachgeguckt. Außerdem halten die internen Schrauben des Ausfallendes das HR ja zurück. Es sind echt nur einmal bremsen von mir aus nach 2m und alles verzogen...ich runier mir noch meine teure HFX Mag! Kriegs am Helm!


----------



## Pilatus (24. April 2006)

Dann mußt du dir einen Kettenspanner bauen, der sich statt hinten am Rahmen, vor der Achse am Rahmen abstützt.
Die Achse verzieht sich leichter beim Bremsen als beim Treten. Denk mal an das Hebelgesetz. Radius Rad zu Radius Scheibe...
Und ich glaube kaum, das deine Leichtbautitanachse so genügend Schmackes aufbringt. Mach mal einen einfachen Test und bau dir schnell einen ordentlichen Schnellspanner wie Salsa oder XT ein, ob´s dann besser wird. ich wette es wird. eventuell aber auch nicht ausreichend.


----------



## aurelio (25. April 2006)

Hatte selbiges Problem als ich noch mit Scheibe gefahren bin [einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich auch keine Scheibe mehr fahren will]. 

Ich hatte dann als Notlösung ne Schraube mit Unterlegscheiben hinter die Achse ins Ausfallende geschraubt, richtig fest halt. So ging es dann einigermassen, nur iss halt nicht grad das gelbe vom Ei.

Am besten wäre hier, wie Pilatus geschrieben hat, ein Spanner der die Achse daran hindert nach hinten zu rutschen. Es gibt solche Spanner für den twenty Tzar (BMX) Rahmen [siehe Bild], dazu muss aber ein Loch vorhanden sein, oder gebohrt werden. Aber ich befürchte das am smith wohl eher kein Platz/Material dafür ist. Musste halt mal schauen.

Oder Du bastelst Dir halt einen der sich hinten an dem mini Gusset zwischen Ketten- / Sitzstreben einhakt...

Mit 14mm Achsen (an anderen Rahmen, Hausi etc.) scheinen ja keine Probleme mit verrutschenden Achsen aufzutreten. Bei den 14mm Naben ist halt innen (Kontermuttern der Nabe) sowie aussen (Achsmuttern) eine grössere Auflagefläche, und daher wohl auch mehr Klemmkraft vorhanden um die Achse an ihrem Platz zu halten. 

Ansonsten überlegen auf Vbrake / HS33 umzurüsten...


----------



## Pesling (25. April 2006)

Ich würde wirklich ungern wegen eines solchen Probs meine ganze Bremsanlage + Felge wechseln, das wär finanziell umständlich wegen einer solchen "Lapalie". Was ist mit einem Kettenspanner, der sich ganz hinten am Ausfaller abstützt?


----------



## crossie (25. April 2006)

hatte dasselbe problem am gimp. fahr seitdem nen kettenspanner an der antriebsseite (brauch noch nicht mal beide) und das problem hat sich erledigt

cheers
crossie


----------



## Mr.T (25. April 2006)

Ja dieses leidige problemchen... ich fahre den Smith mit V-brake und 14(!)mm Schraubachse und trotzdem verrutscht das HR andauernd (die Kleinen integrierten Schräubchen halten eh nix und bis jetzt kam ich auch nicht dazu mir nen Kettenspanner zu kaufen! werde ich aber wohl mal tun, und denn mal sehn!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. April 2006)

Hatte die Probleme auch beim ersten Orange,hab ne Lösung dafür gefunden.Weiß aber leider nicht, wie die Ausfaller vom Smith aussehen.Müßtest du mal ein Bild posten,vielleicht fällt mir ja was dazu ein?!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte die Probleme auch beim ersten Orange,hab ne Lösung dafür gefunden.Weiß aber leider nicht, wie die Ausfaller vom Smith aussehen.Müßtest du mal ein Bild posten,vielleicht fällt mir ja was dazu ein?!




wem sonst,- wenn nicht dir...


----------



## Xiao (25. April 2006)

ich hatte auch beim 1. orange das problem.
hab mir kettenspanner von primo besorgt.
bissl rumgefeillt . achsaufnahme gedreht.
und was soll ich sagen.. a traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.T (25. April 2006)

So hier mal das Ausfallende vom Smith. Also eigentlich ein ganz normales Horizontales. Die schraube hält absolut nix und taugt höchstens als Anschlag beim Einbau.
Da das HR rutscht kann ich mir nur vorstellen das das Gewinde "durchrutscht"


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2006)

verbaue in diesem berech immer diese KHE-VA-adapter aus edelstahl
sau stabil,-
leider nix für Pesling ,-weil schwer... 

www.khebikes.com


----------



## Urlauber (25. April 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde wirklich ungern wegen eines solchen Probs meine ganze Bremsanlage + Felge wechseln, das wär finanziell umständlich wegen einer solchen "Lapalie". Was ist mit einem Kettenspanner, der sich ganz hinten am Ausfaller abstützt?



Wäre totaler Schmarrn, da die Schrauben das Rad in die gleiche Richtung Absichern. Alle Kommentare dass die Schrauben nichts taugen hab ich nunmal großzügig überlesen, da für mich zum Bike Zusammenbau eben Grundzüge technischen Verständnisses dazu gehören.
Wenn sie die Ketenspannschrauben von selbst lockern einfach mal Schraubensicherung drauf.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur zu einer Schraubachse raten. ein leichtes Rad ist zwar sehr fein, allerdings überwiegt bei mir immer der sorglos-Gedanke.

Ausserdem wird dein Bike ja auch nicht grade zum schwarzen Panzer dadurch


----------



## Pesling (25. April 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre totaler Schmarrn, da die Schrauben das Rad in die gleiche Richtung Absichern. Alle Kommentare dass die Schrauben nichts taugen hab ich nunmal großzügig überlesen, da für mich zum Bike Zusammenbau eben Grundzüge technischen Verständnisses dazu gehören.
> Wenn sie die Ketenspannschrauben von selbst lockern einfach mal Schraubensicherung drauf.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich dir nur zu einer Schraubachse raten. ein leichtes Rad ist zwar sehr fein, allerdings überwiegt bei mir immer der sorglos-Gedanke.
> ...



Okay hast Recht!
Die intergrierten Schrauben rutschen bei mir net oder so...da tut sich nichts. Klar ich könnte ne Schraubachse fahren, aber es gibt 2 Sachen, die mich daran stören: 1) bei Mr.T bringts auch nichts 2) ich gebe für eine Sache Geld aus, die net seien dürfte, der Fehler liegt ja net bei mir, mein Rad ist im Topp-Zustand!


----------



## Urlauber (25. April 2006)

1. vielleicht hat Mr. T nicht genug Kraft zum anziehen
2. was mir grade noch einfällt:
Schau mal die Adapter genau an, bei mir sind die jez mal nur grob geschätzt 0,5mm schmäler als der Rahmen. Wenn da jez bei dir was anders is, vielleicht Lack vom Rahmen ab, oder was weiß ich dnan kann es sein, dass der Adapter genauso dick oder noch schlimmer dicker als der Rahmen ist. Dann würde die Mutter der Achse, bzw. in dienem Fall die Schraube den Adapter nur auf die Anlagefläche der Nabe drücken, und somit nicht den Rahmen klemmen.
In diesem Fall einfach den Adapter etwas schmäler feilen/schleifen.

Oder was noch sien kann: eine Nabe ist ja für 10mm ausgelegt, also kann es sein, dass die Anlage der Nabe (meist mit raialen Ritzen drin) nur sehr sehr wenig am Rahmen anliegt. Ich hatte da bei meiner Alutech Nabe jedenfals Bedenken. (wär wohl gegangen, hätte aber geklappt) Habe mir dnan eine Scheibe mit ca. 20mm Durchmesser gedreht, und statt der Kontermutter auf die Achse geschraubt. Somit lag es genug am Rahmen an, und konnte ordentlich klemmen. Ob sowas bei deiner Nabe auch möglich ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, müsst ich ma n Bild sehen 

Also prüf die beiden Fälle mal.


----------



## Pesling (25. April 2006)

Da könntest du Recht haben...wenn ich ez den Adapter etwas schmäler feile als den Rahmen macht das nichts, sehe ich das richtig? Oder MUSS das plan sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (25. April 2006)

Musst nicht 100% plan sien, da der Adapter an der Innenseite nirgends anliegt.
Allerdings würde ich es auchnicht gerade quer machen, da die Auflagefläche zum Rahmen hin möglichst groß sein sollte.


----------



## Pesling (25. April 2006)

Wo genau würdest du die Feile ansetzen? An dem "dünnen" Ende was zur Nabe hin geht oder an der "dicken" Seite die Richtung Spanner zeigt?


----------



## Urlauber (25. April 2006)

na, an der Spannerseite bringt doch nix. Denken und so 
Also an der Seite an der er an der Nabe anliegt.


----------



## sWEEDly (25. April 2006)

Hatte das Problem am Anfang auch. Also angeschaut, nachgedacht und ausprobiert.
Die Adapter auf 10mm ragten ins Innere der Ausfallenden hinein, so dass die Nabe keine richtige Auflagefläche am Rahmen hatte. Also von der inneren Seite der Adapter ordentlich was weggefeilt. In Verbindung mit meinen angeknallten Salsa-Schnellspannern hält das echt super.
Viel Erfolg.

Ps: Mit ner Feile dauert es recht lang. Hab einfach nen Bandschleifer umgedreht und die Adapter mit ner Zange druffgedrückt.


----------



## Pesling (25. April 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> na, an der Spannerseite bringt doch nix. Denken und so
> Also an der Seite an der er an der Nabe anliegt.



Dumm  natürlich stimmt.


----------



## Kieferos (25. April 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte die Probleme auch beim ersten Orange,hab ne Lösung dafür gefunden.




Die da wäre ?


----------



## Urlauber (25. April 2006)

Also ich hab selbst mal welche gefeilt. Hat pro Adapter ca. 1 Minute gedauert. Einspannen mit eingeschlossen 

Ne gute Feile is die halbe Miete 

Aber gibt natürlich nix gegen die Bandschleifermethode zu sagen. Aber nimm wirklich ne Zange............ wenig Masse und große Auflagefläche, das wird ganz ganz schnell ganz ganz warm. Ich glaub man erkennt noch nen Ring an meinem Daumen davon


----------



## Pesling (25. April 2006)

So habs mit ner Schleifmaschine und mit Zange festhalten gemacht...hat 2 min gedauert  . Naja gerade ist es net, da die Seite wo die Schraube draufdrückt dicker ist...aber spielt ja keine Rolle...bissl Luft (ca. 1mm) ist ez zwischen Ausfaller und Nabe..gucken, obs hält!


----------



## aurelio (25. April 2006)

Ich prognostiziere mal das es nicht hält. Habe das bei meinen Adaptern ja auch gleich am Anfang gemacht, da ansonsten wie schon gesagt die Nabe nich ordentlich in den Ausfallenden geklemmt werden kann. Urlauber hat es ja schon gesagt, bei 10mm Naben ist die Fläche die innen an den Ausfallern anliegt zu klein (vom Durchmesser her). Die aussen anliegenden Adapter sind nicht geriffelt und bieten deshalb auch zu wenig Grip...


----------



## Pesling (25. April 2006)

Na das sind ja tolle Aussichten  - und ez? Ich hab kein Bock auf Geld ausgeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (25. April 2006)

schweisgerät nehmen und fixieren 
ne aber feil dir doch einfach en passendes stück zurecht wo du vor deinen schnellspanner ins ausfallende pakst so das die achse nicht weiter nach vorne kann und basta so würde cih das machen


----------



## Urlauber (25. April 2006)

braucht er nicht. dazu hat er shcon ne Schraube!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. April 2006)

[/url][/IMG]





			
				Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Die da wäre ?


----------



## Pesling (26. April 2006)

@Meister-Dieter: Du bist soch professioneller Dreher/Fräser: kannst du mir net was schönes bauen? Ich werd noch wahnsinnig!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. April 2006)

Was sagen denn die Jungs von agent!bikes zu deinem Problem?                    Die sind meiner Meinung nach sehr kompetent.Ich hab im Moment noch keine genaue Vorstellung,wie ich dir da helfen kann.Verstehe "noch" nicht,warum das Rad immer verrutscht.....


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagen denn die Jungs von agent!bikes zu deinem Problem?                    Die sind meiner Meinung nach sehr kompetend.Ich hab im Moment noch keine genaue Vorstellung,wie ich dir da helfen kann.Verstehe "noch" nicht,warum das Rad immer verrutscht.....




mach erst ma "meine baustelle" feddich,- bevor du hier wildfremden leuten hilfst...


----------



## Pilatus (26. April 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> [/url][/IMG]




In diesem Beispiel tritt das Problem auch nicht auf. Da die Nabe zum Bremssattel sich nicht bewegen kann. Das ist ja der ganze Vorteil von solchen sich mitbewegenden Adaptern.
Pesling, du müßtest jetzt nur eine Kontermutter für größere Schlüßelweiten organisieren/basteln. Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht wie man an deiner Nabe das Lagerspel einstellt. Teste doch erst einmal eine Unterlagsscheibe.


----------



## Pesling (26. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Pesling, du müßtest jetzt nur eine Kontermutter für größere Schlüßelweiten organisieren/basteln. Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht wie man an deiner Nabe das Lagerspel einstellt. Teste doch erst einmal eine Unterlagsscheibe.



Wo genau soll ich die Unterlegscheibe denn hinpacken? Zwischen Nabe und Ausfaller oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?
War heute fahren...bisher hälts - toitoitoi


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. April 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> mach erst ma "meine baustelle" feddich,- bevor du hier wildfremden leuten hilfst...


Du mußt dich melden ,bis jetzt habe ich doch noch alle deine Probleme gelöst,oder??
@ pilatus,das pic war ja auch für den kieferos gedacht,hatte jetzt mit dem prob vom pesling weniger zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (26. April 2006)

aber könnte man nich einfach unter die mutter ne unterlegscheibe drunterlegen die auf einer seite en bissel geriffelt oder so ist damit sie grip hat.. dadurch würd ja ne größere auflagfläche enstehen....


----------



## Pilatus (27. April 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau soll ich die Unterlegscheibe denn hinpacken? Zwischen Nabe und Ausfaller oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?
> War heute fahren...bisher hälts - toitoitoi


wenn ich das mit dem Adapter richtig verstanden hab, dann zwischen Nabe und Rahmen, weil ja zwischen Achsmutter (in deinem Fall Titanschnellspannerersatz) und Rahmen noch der Adapter 14auf10mm ist. Der Adapter bietet wohl genug Fläche "Reibfläche". Die Nabe zum Rahmen eventuell nicht genug. (ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie das Ding/Adapter aussieht, kann mirt nur Anhand der Beschreibungen ein Bild machen). Deshalb kann eventuell eine U-Scheibe zu mehr Fläche verhelfen. am besten eine Geriffelte. Der Abstand Bremse zu Bremsscheibe passt dann natürlich nicht mehr und das Einbaumaß wird von 135mm zu 135mm+Unterlagscheibe, also in etwa 137mm.
Ansonsten teste mal einen kräftigen Schnellspanner à la XT.

Ach ja, Bier ist die Lösung aller Probleme...


----------



## Urlauber (27. April 2006)

Einbaumaß ist und bleibt 135. Da is ne kleine Toleranz erlaubt, 2mm sind aber sicherlich NICHT drin !


----------



## Fif (7. Mai 2006)

Wenn das die einzigste LÃ¶sung ist, dann gebe ich den Rahmen zurÃ¼ck.
Ich meine, das ist doch nur eine NOTlÃ¶sung, jeder, der den Rahmen fÃ¤hrt, hat das Problem.
Gestern konnte ich nichteinmal bei der Streetsession mitmachen, weil das ding alle 5 Meter am Rahmen geschleift hat.
Warum haben die Deppen von Entwicklern Ã¼berhaupt so eine ******** auf den Markt gebracht?
Der Rahmen an sich ist ja schÃ¶n und gut, aber das mit den Ausfallenden ist echt unter aller Sau.
Die hÃ¤tten wenigstens Bohrungen in die AufsÃ¤tze machen kÃ¶nnten, damit man die lange Schraube daran befestigen kann. Das ergÃ¤be auch Sinn.
Aber eure LÃ¶sungen mit abfeilen oder Unterlegscheiben ist doch echt notdÃ¼rftig und kake- fÃ¼r mich ist das echt kein Kompromiss.
Das Rad rutscht so oder so- es dauert nur etwas lÃ¤nger ( zum verrutschen), wenn man es superhart anknallt o.a..

HÃ¤tte ich das vorher gewusst, dann wÃ¤r mein Rahmen ganz gewiss nicht dieser geworden- auch wenn er nur 10â¬ gekostet hÃ¤tte.

Mfg und viel spass damit!


----------



## abi1988 (7. Mai 2006)

hi hab zwar keinen smith aber ein orange und auch ein problem am hinterrad.
bei mir verschiebt sich zwar nicht das hinterrad aber nach ca ner stunde fahren lockert sich immer mein adapter auf der linken seite also da wo die scheibenbremse sitzt. die bremse fängt dann immer an wie wild zu quitschen und zu schleifen und bremspower ist auch weg.
hat vll jemand nie idee was ich dagegen machen kann
vll du meister dieter bist ja hier der handwerkerprofi


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Mai 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> hi hab zwar keinen smith aber ein orange und auch ein problem am hinterrad.
> bei mir verschiebt sich zwar nicht das hinterrad aber nach ca ner stunde fahren lockert sich immer mein adapter auf der linken seite also da wo die scheibenbremse sitzt. die bremse fängt dann immer an wie wild zu quitschen und zu schleifen und bremspower ist auch weg.
> hat vll jemand nie idee was ich dagegen machen kann
> vll du meister dieter bist ja hier der handwerkerprofi


Streng mal dein Köpfchen ein bisschen an,dann fällt dir bestimmt auch selber was ein,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (7. Mai 2006)

ne nich wirklich! ich hab ja schon überlegt bevor ich gepostet hab.
wie kann ich verhindern das sich durch die vibrationene, welche beim bremsen entstehen die schrauben am adapter lösen?? reinschweisen oder kleben.
was besseres ist mir nciht eingefallen ich hab sie schon angezogen bis zum geht nicht mehr aber sie lösen sich jedes mal wieder.


----------



## Pesling (8. Mai 2006)

Kleiner Zwischenbericht: Es hält immer noch! Keine Probleme mehr. Ich hab am WE insgesamt eine 50 km Tour mit Streeteinsatz hinter mir und die Woche davor ein paar wenige Trailbesuche. Bombenfest.
@Fif: Das Problem liegt ja auf der Hand...je öfter man die Kettenspannung einstellt oder das HR ausbaut, desto mehr wird der Lack geschändet, also wird der Ausfaller auch zwangsweise "dünner", der Adapter leider net. Das merkt man ja auch daran, dass (zumindest ich) am Anfang damit nie ein Prob war. Also muss die menschliche Hand ein wenig nachhelfen, denn bei mir funktioniert alles wieder einwandfrei. Einfach Adapter 0,5mm (so hab ichs gemacht) runterfeilen und fertig. Ich hoffe, dass die kompetenten Jungs von A!B bald eine dauerhafte Lösung finden, vll. einen neuen Adapter, denn alle A!B Besitzer bekommen o.ä.. Ich werde unter keinen Umständen meinen Schmidt abgeben, denn es gibt einfach keinen besseren    !


----------



## Pesling (8. Mai 2006)

sry...Doppelpost...IE suxx!


----------



## Fif (8. Mai 2006)

Sorry für den kleinen Ausraster- der Smith ist doch ein geiler Rahmen. Hab das mit dem Schleifen ausprobiert und klappt wunderbar.
Ich war einfach nur so krass verärgert, weil ich die Fehlerquelle nicht auf anhieb gefunden habe (und die Streetsession hats mir auch versaut ).  

Das Teil gebe ich natürlich nicht mehr her , bin jetzt wieder hochzufrieden.
Trotzdem: In Zukunft die Aufsätze dünner machen, damit jeder den geilen Rahmen auch richtig von anfang an genießen kann, auch mit 10mm Achse + Scheibenbremse. 

So, viel vergnügen mit dem Teil


----------



## Pesling (8. Mai 2006)

Ich kanns schon verstehen, ich hatte ja das gleiche Prob. Bin mir sicher, bei A!B wird schon fieberhaft an einer Lösung gearbeitet. Nochmal kleine Anmerkung: der Adapter ist 9,0mm dick, ich habe ihn auf 8,5X blabla runtergeschliefen.


----------



## Pesling (27. Mai 2006)

Abschlussbericht: 
Es liegt wirklich an der Dicke des Adapters! Ich habe keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Urlauber (27. Mai 2006)

Sehr Sehr gut !
Mach mal nen Foto von der Nabe wie sie so im Rahmen sitzt. Du hast doch nen Schnellspanner, oder? Oder so nen Schraubschnellspannerdingens.
Ich überleg mir nämlich ne Nabe mit Female Achse zu kaufen, und bin immer etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Pesling (30. Mai 2006)

Ich hab nen Royal Racing "Schraubspanner", funzt wie Schnellspanner nur mit Imbus. Hab null Probs damit. Hier dein Foto:


----------



## Urlauber (31. Mai 2006)

jeah, cool. Danke Pesling. Wenn das hält, dann steht dem Kauf einer neuen Female Nabe nur noch das Geld im Wege 

Was würdest du mir empfehlen? ne DT 240S SS oder so eine neue Hope SS Nabe? Die Hope wäre um einiges billiger.


----------



## Slim_Shady (12. Juli 2006)

So jetz nur noch mal zur sicherheit da hier alles ganz schön durcheinander is: Wenn ich den Rahmen so ca 4 Monate fahre dann is das Ausfallende zerquetscht und ich muss dan einfach nur zwischen der Nabe und dem Rahmen eine X-Beliebige Schraube reindrehen und dann geht alles oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (13. Juli 2006)

Nein, du wirfst da was durcheinander...nämlich Smith und Orange. Orange muss irgendwat mit ner Schraube gemacht werden, beim Smith wird der Lack durch Ein- und Ausbau gequetscht und daher muss der Adapter abgefeilt werden.


----------



## Slim_Shady (14. Juli 2006)

Is das Problem auch bei der Special Edition? Wäre gut zu wissen...


----------



## Pesling (15. Juli 2006)

Soweit ich weiß nein.


----------

